# Toddler is scared of shoes



## guestmama9920 (Nov 23, 2007)

We tried to buy our now walking 13 month old shoes the other day, the lady tried to try them on her she freaked. I figured she was scared of the lady.

I got some off endless, the most girlie little things, white with bows, nothing to be scared of, she saw the things and freaked out.

I can't even try them on her, she thinks they are evil.

Is this normal?? My first was much less sensitive about stuff. I know she is really sensitive about her mouth, like she will stick everything in it herself but you try to touch her lips with your finger and she goes nuts, feeling for a tooth is impossible else than brushing them, maybe a sensory issue? maybe related to the shoe thing?

Any ideas??


----------



## ArcticRose (May 13, 2009)

Sounds frustrating!

You might try putting the shoes in with her toys, let her play with them for a few days, then try again with getting her to wear them.

Good luck!!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I moved you over to toddlers since that's in your title









I had a kid who was afraid of Jello, but that's a little less essential to life than shoes. Are these her first "real" shoes?


----------



## guestmama9920 (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I moved you over to toddlers since that's in your title









I had a kid who was afraid of Jello, but that's a little less essential to life than shoes. Are these her first "real" shoes?

there is a toddler section??







( too much to keep up with here!)

First shoes, we don't do the fake shoes. It's only for when we're out. Pedipeds, so nice and soft.

She is just terrified of them. We've left them out in near the toys, she won't go near the things, tried another pair too.

I just don't understand it at all!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

I was afraid of shoes at that age - and actually now I only wear flip flops when I have to and no shoes the rest of the time. I do have sensory issues though (part of my aspergers).

What about something that doesnt look like shoes? boots or something,?
My friends baby who is 15months will only wear slippers that look like bunnys - she just started walking and its better then nothing out in icky places, she just goes barefoot anywhere clean.


----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I had a kid who was afraid of Jello, but that's a little less essential to life than shoes.











My mom had these wind up toy shoes, the kind that walked across a counter top, ykwim? _FREAKED_ me out.









Barfoot Children, just in case.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I also have asperger's syndrome! And with it, Sensory Processing Disorder.

My toddler won't walk in sand, shoes or not. His big brother wouldn't walk on grass. In fact, he will only wear Crocs shoes at the moment, except for his dress shoes, and only a specific style & size.

My 2 yr old will wear slip-on sneakers *now* but he wouldn't for a LONG time. I could only get the soft leather shoes for him. He does ok in regular shoes now, though.

Does she do ok with socks? If so, try soft leather shoes for her. They're like slippers.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I moved you over to toddlers since that's in your title









I had a kid who was afraid of Jello, but that's a little less essential to life than shoes. Are these her first "real" shoes?

Annette, your family has never ceased to amaze me.


----------



## guestmama9920 (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighi123* 
I was afraid of shoes at that age - and actually now I only wear flip flops when I have to and no shoes the rest of the time. I do have sensory issues though (part of my aspergers).

What about something that doesnt look like shoes? boots or something,?
My friends baby who is 15months will only wear slippers that look like bunnys - she just started walking and its better then nothing out in icky places, she just goes barefoot anywhere clean.

Not tried boots yet. My DS is an aspie (I'm prob one too) BUT she has shown no signs of that yet (thank g-d) just the thing with her mouth and really afraid of strangers but the later could very well be from upteen hospital visits.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terrabella* 









My mom had these wind up toy shoes, the kind that walked across a counter top, ykwim? _FREAKED_ me out.









Barfoot Children, just in case.
















Can she go barefoot?







At home of course but out? She can't get any cuts on her feet, she has severe chronic neutropenia and I'd like to keep her out the hospital

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HarperRose* 
I alsoA have asperger's syndrome! And with it, Sensory Processing Disorder.

My toddler won't walk in sand, shoes or not. His big brother wouldn't walk on grass. In fact, he will only wear Crocs shoes at the moment, except for his dress shoes, and only a specific style & size.

My 2 yr old will wear slip-on sneakers *now* but he wouldn't for a LONG time. I could only get the soft leather shoes for him. He does ok in regular shoes now, though.

Does she do ok with socks? If so, try soft leather shoes for her. They're like slippers.

She hasn't had socks on since last winter, will need to try that


----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britishmama* 
Can she go barefoot?







At home of course but out? She can't get any cuts on her feet, she has severe chronic neutropenia and I'd like to keep her out the hospital

Yikes!


----------



## guestmama9920 (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terrabella* 
Yikes!









thank you! One of the reason we got shoes is she loves to walk now and when we go to the hospital I'd hate to not let her walk, but she kind of has to have something on her feet, ya know. IDK if she could really go barefoot.









maybe she wants designer shoes? Maybe the pedipeds are too cheap? You know one of those picky ones who can spot a fake gucci a mile away?

ROFL it made Dh giggle at least


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

While you're figuring out something that works as far as a shoe, what about footies? Either footie pjs or wool longies with feet (I know they're pretty popular on hyenacart right now)

Good luck!


----------



## twinergy (Mar 30, 2008)

My DS was terrified of the vacuum cleaner, now it is one of his favorite toys. What we did was get him a cordless handheld vacuum then made up a fun game with it. We were already playing a game called "Toe Monster" where we chased him saying in monster voice "toes, toes, I eat toes." When we caught him we tickled his feet. So we started chasing him with the vacuum, we respected his boundaries and never got so close that it was tramatic. After a couple months we can now touch his toes with the vacuum on, and he is even vacuuming the floor. I don't know if you could try something like this.


----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britishmama* 
maybe she wants designer shoes? Maybe the pedipeds are too cheap? You know one of those picky ones who can spot a fake gucci a mile away?

ROFL it made Dh giggle at least

















Log on to the celebrity baby blog and see what they're wearing.


----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twinergy* 
My DS was terrified of the vacuum cleaner, now it is one of his favorite toys. What we did was get him a cordless handheld vacuum then made up a fun game with it. We were already playing a game called "Toe Monster" where we chased him saying in monster voice "toes, toes, I eat toes." When we caught him we tickled his feet. So we started chasing him with the vacuum, we respected his boundaries and never got so close that it was tramatic. After a couple months we can now touch his toes with the vacuum on, and he is even vacuuming the floor. I don't know if you could try something like this.

Yeah, but shoes really *do* eat your toes.







Oh the therapy!









I love your game though.







I have used similar things with my kids fears. It usually works great.

Wombatclay's LO is afraid of pumpkins right now, and ever since she mentioned it, I haven't been able to stop thinking of idea for dealing with pumpkin-fear.







The more I've thought about it, the more I've realized that pumpkins are really kind of scary after all. It even occurred to me, after suggesting making a pie from scratch, that that it was a horribly macabre idea, really.







I'll never feel the same about pumpkins again.


----------



## aramat (May 19, 2007)

Some ideas...

Does she have a stuffed animal/doll who can "wear" the shoes? Maybe if the shoes can become funny, or part of a game, or "talk" to her/you... Maybe if you make a big deal out of every time you put on your own shoes? Show her pictures of kids wearing shoes?

Maybe right now they are just reminding her of the stranger at the store, so a new, positive association needs to be made?


----------



## Lillypop (Sep 3, 2009)

how is she with other shoes? Like your shoes, DH's shoes, etc? DS is the opposite, he loves shoes because to him shoes mean outside/we're going somewhere, he'll bring mine to me and then get his if I ask him to and say we're going out.

if she's not afraid of your shoes, or a sibling's, maybe pretend to try those on her and see how she does? like, you wear them first, then she does, then pretend to wear her new ones and then she does, etc.


----------



## guestmama9920 (Nov 23, 2007)

We tried on DS's baby doll, but nope that didn't work. Ended in big tears.

She really freaks about the velcro too . Most baby shoes have to be fastened some how


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

How about a pair of boots?

Like these Bearpaw ones?

They're a little bit less like shoes. The difference may not be enough though.

If she'll wear socks, can you layer them and put more than one or two?

Perhaps put some shoes on while she's sleeping and see if they bother her when she wakes up? (Somehow, this seems a little risky, or dishonest?, but if shoes are a necessity, it might be worth it.)


----------



## twinergy (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terrabella* 
Yeah, but shoes really *do* eat your toes.







Oh the therapy!









I love your game though.







I have used similar things with my kids fears. It usually works great.

Yeah, I thought this wasn't the best example as I was typing it. But I wanted OP to know that it is possible to use play to work through fears and it is the only example I have. Along those lines, I have thought of several games involving socks, but not really any shoe games. But I have lots of time to think about things these days since my twins are both teething me and have me up all night.

OP, if she won't wear socks let me know I will be happy to type out the sock game suggestions. If she will wear socks maybe she would wear something like this? Not ideal, but they do outgrow shoes fast at this age and those sock slippers would get her used to the idea of shoes.


----------



## Anna's Lovey (Dec 24, 2008)

My lo was the same way with her first pair of real shoe, and every subsequent pair as well. But now she loves her shoes, and even asks to wear them in the house. I think it's just the newness of them. We just let her outside to walk in them and forgot all about her shoe fear.


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

My ds was also really afraid of shoes when he first started walking and needing them, and he was terrified of the shoe store.

Eventually I figured out that he was just afraid of the velcro and/or shoestrings, so I got him a pair of crocs that just slip on. He was also very picky about how tight they could be and the overall feel.

It wasn't until recently that he would wear anything but crocs. I had the fuzzy crocs for fall, and even croc boots for winter!

Just keep experimenting and I'm sure you'll figure something out!


----------



## guestmama9920 (Nov 23, 2007)

I can't even get them on her to try them on. I think I could actually have her blood drawn with less hassle, and that is saying a lot









Well a little update, I tried a dress on her today, with sleeves, first time she has had sleeves on for a bit since it's been warm weather and she freaked.









Is there some sensory something going on here? I don't know if I buy this is "normal" at the moment.

Thankfully we live where it's not that cold at the moment and she goes in the mei tai, but she kind of needs long sleeves at some point I'd think


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

We originally put socks on DD when out. She started walking at 8 months and we had her in socks until about 13 months. Then we switched them out for the shoes.

Old Navy sells some sox with skid on the bottom so the baby doesn't slip.


----------

